# Check out these fixtures!!!



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Saw these at a bank owned home & the toilet matches too....got to love Kohler stuff.


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

your kidding right! someone actually thought this was a great idea


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

now if they continued the flowers and leave pattern in the toilet you would have something..LMAO


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I've worked on those before. We priced them out of a catalog. I remember it being 1000$ a fixture 
Reminds me of a duck faucet I saw somewhere back. $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I remember those. Kohler if I remember correctly.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Artistic Brass and Phyrich had faucets like that. P.E. Guerin still does.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

My mother would have loved that in the eighties!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

rwh said:


> My mother would have loved that in the eighties!


 that's funny mom 68 year old my said if I take those out she wants them. I laughed and said no chance.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plungerboy said:


> Saw these at a bank owned home & the toilet matches too....got to love Kohler stuff.
> 
> View attachment 80985
> 
> ...


Spent too much on fixtures and couldn't make the house payments? 
If your Mom wants them you have to get them and install them for her.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The scariest part is they are much newer than the eighties


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Would look good with lots of potpourri...


----------

